# Unsure if this is normal or not?!



## AllyGrace (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi guys...I have a question and hopefully someone can help me out!

I am hoping that I’m just overreacting, but I noticed my rhombodera megaera hanging out on one of the leaves she likes in her enclosure. She was there for a while, which was normal, but I noticed after a while she was laying basically flat on the leaf? I opened her cup, and she didn’t move, so I sprayed the sides of the enclosure, and once I put my finger inside, she scuttled under the leaf quickly. I was thrilled to see her react, as she had not been moving much. I just hadn’t seen her lie on the leaves like that before. Her raptors were still tucked below and not out to the sides. Unfortunately, I didn’t get a photo before I mildly freaked out. 
 

She just molted to an L3 on the 10th, three days ago. And she had her first meal since molting yesterday. Here is a current image of her (I *think* it’s a ‘her’ but I’m not positive yet!).

Is this a normal behavior in this species?! I am probably just over reacting, but still slightly concerned as this is a new hobby for me!! 
 

Thank you to anyone who can offer advice! 
 

**Edit** it’s been two days and I have been monitoring her &amp; she seems to be acting normally! She loves hanging out on the underside of the leaves inside the enclosure. However, she used to seem more active and wandering around before her molt a few days ago, but now likes to chill in her spot. She’s eating and drinking normally and happily ate 14 small fruit flies yesterday   I have included a photo of her holding three at once


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 15, 2021)

They tend to rest sometimes like that. She is fine . If we could see the butt we could tell you sex. She really needs house flies now, the fruit flies are not enough for her to grow good.


----------



## AllyGrace (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you so much for the response @hibiscusmile  I figured after keeping an eye on her that she was fine, but I still wanted a bit of reassurance from someone more experienced! I had actually ordered some house fly larvae that were held up at one shipping location for a cpl days but should have 250 house fly pupae for her here tomorrow!! I also have L2 Chinese mantis, would they benefit from the house flies as well or should I continue to give them fruit flies? They are obv much much smaller than my L3 giant shield.


----------



## AllyGrace (Apr 16, 2021)

I will also attempt to get a better pic of her abdomen. I can only count six segments (which is why I think it’s a girl), but have been told it’s still too early to tell, but also that some people CAN tell at this stage! haha


----------



## AllyGrace (Apr 18, 2021)

@hibiscusmile here is the best abdomen pic I could get! ‘She’ just finished a small waxworm (I’m aware these are not an ideal meal, but my house flies are held up in shipping until tomorrow and I wanted to feed something besides the fruit flies!). Let me know if you think it’s a female as well- I’ve been waiting to name her/him until I know for sure!  

side note- anytime she has a larger meal, those two black bands appear on her abdomen. I believe it’s normal, as it happens every time, but just thought I’d dbl check with an expert 

have a great day!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 18, 2021)

I count 6 segments, if so its a girl, but someone else should weigh in who has better eyes.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 21, 2021)

Can you get a pic that shows more towards the end of the abdomen? I can't tell with just these pics.

- MantisGirl13


----------

